# Favorite/ Least favorite horse related smell.



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Some horses are fed with something that makes sh*t out of their poop. I have no problem with the manure smell (I pick mine every day), but piles from some horses smell awful (on parking lots or on trail).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I also love the smell of horse, especially my horse.. he smells different. And a nice different. I also like the smell of hay and manure.

I hate the smell of a barn that has poor grooming habits (and it's not their fault of course) but we visited an Andalusian breeding and training for high levels barn. Holy cheese it reeked, my nose burned so much. Usually when I smell horse urine (in the arena..) it smells like apple cider.. but this was terrible. It was like all the yuck was fermenting.. so gross.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Favorite
Smelling their necks.
LOVE the smell of leather, and I love to clean and oil my leather tack
LEAST Favorite
Thrush or old smegma. yuch!!!!
Really dirty stall.
Hate to mention this one, and hope you never have to smell it--when your old horse (one of mine lived to be 35 yo) passes away, and you end up waiting a few days for Animal By-Products to collect the body--AFTER I've removed the mane and tail parts for saving and future sobbing!!!--the smell can only be cleaned up with bleach.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm with you, Corporal, on the thrush and smegma one! Blah! Smegma is probably the worst 'cos it lingers around more on your hands (if you don't use gloves of course!)

I LOVE the smell of hay and horse skin! Perfume that in a bottle any day!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Favorite horse smell- leather and good hay

least favorite- horse urine, and dirty saddle pad


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

favourite- i love the smell of a horse in general, i dont mind the smell of horse poop or anything as i clean alot of it! lol..but the smell i dislike would be thrush, wet horse


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I actually don't mind the smell of wet horse. But my favorite smell is horse+leather, and my least favorite smell is thrush.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

My favorite smell is probably the smell of horse "breath"...like if you stick your nose right up to their nostril when they exhale.....or the smell of a stable when you first walk in. 

I don't think there's a smell I don't like ....well I guess horsey gas doesn't smell to great.


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Love the way the way they smell when you bury your face in their neck.
Hate the way thrush and wet horse fart smell.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Favorite: the horse itself, fresh bedding, hay, leather
Least favorite: thrush, kopertox, iccthammol, mud/manure (when it's mixed together and really wet after rain)


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I just plain love the smell of horse, like it seems everyone here does! LOL But I would have to say my truly favorite smells are saddle soap, good hay and that first whiff out of a fresh bag of grain. 

Least favorites, thrushy hooves, smegma and OMG urine from a mare that is in heat! It get's so much more acrid and seems to go to ammonia in a matter of hours!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Favorite horse relates smell - grain, especially oats or things mixed with Molasses

Can't decide between the two worst smells, it's a tie between that "thrushy hoof" smell and the "smegma" smell when you clean your horse's sheath....blech!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Can't decide between the two worst smells, it's a tie between that "thrushy hoof" smell and the "smegma" smell when you clean your horse's sheath....blech!


Oh I'm not looking forward to that... lol


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love the smell of a dusty barn, horse sweat, shampoo, my friends bute powder, just horse in general.
I HATE the smell when your walking around brushing your horse, and they rip one right. in. your. mouth.


----------



## CCinSC (Dec 23, 2011)

Best: horse muzzle, worst: draining abscesses


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> my friends bute powder


Me too but only the vanilla kind, citrus - ick! I probably shouldn't admit this but I have buted myself - at a show, had a gnarly headache and nothing to take....

My favorite smells - leather is # 1 hands down, absorbine, show sheen, jojoba oil. 

Least favorite - smegma, wet horse.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with CCinSc... a draining abscess is the absolute worst thing I have ever smelled come out of any animal.. and I have a lot of animals! The best is burying my face into Milo's mane.. that smell is heaven, kinda partial to the smell of leather as well.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the smell of barns and indoor dirt arenas.
I think the worst smell possible is draining abcess. got in on my clothes and me and was still smelling it days after even with a shower, washer and new clothes..


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My favorite smell has to be the smell of new leather. Whenever I get new tack (and I get my new zebra tack tomorrow so I am going to be in heaven) I spend a decent amount of time just smelling it. That seems weird to some, but I looovveee it.

My least favorite is the smell after I've picked out very dirty hooves or after a horse has been shoed. That's an awfully rotten smell.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

my favourite : Basically anything horse, including wet horse. I LOVE horse breath as well.
Least favourite: When you're cleaning your horses back hooves and they fart. or horse urine.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

palominolover said:


> When your cleaning you horses back hooves and they fart


This made me bust out laughing! It reminds me of the time my bratty mare pooped ON the farrier.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Necrotic bone is the worst smell *ever*.

I remember taking the wrap off an injury and having that smell smack me and spin me around. 

Well kept, clean barn with equal parts leather, hay, clean bedding and manure is the best smell.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm a strange one. I LOVE the smell of when a horse is being shod and the hot shoe is put on the horse's hoof.. THAT smell ;D

I detest the smell of infection. Bluergh. Gross. Or mice pee xD


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

maura said:


> Necrotic bone is the worst smell *ever*.


Thankfully something I've never dealt with. I can only imagine how bad that would be and hope I don't ever have to find out.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I, personally, don't have not an issue with the smell of smegma..All the geldings I've ever cleaned have smelled like strong peach... XD

Favourite: Just the barn. A decently (not even greatly) kept barn smells awesome. The general horse smell is nice too..especially while grooming, unless you hit a patch where they rolled in a straight pile of crap..but otherwise, good. 
Most disliked: Horse urine. It is the MOST absolutely DISGUSTING, repugnant scent I have -ever- smelt. Ever. It smells like a sh!t ton of ammonia, and it's horrid. I hated cleaning the run-in or the stall when Tunie was in it, because I guess being 17h, she peed a ton more than the rest of the horses. I swear she peed (pees, actually lol) enough for 5 horses.. ;-; Horrid, I tell you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

favorites:
clean horse
their breath after tons of treats
miracle groom and show sheen i use at shows
least favorites:
yucky poop
urine, especially if its been sitting around
thrush


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the smell of horse necks... they could bottle it and i would buy it! And leather ( Yankee Candle makes a leather scent one.. I own 4 of them right now...)
Least favorite... the smell of the hooves when the farrier is trimming them.. ugh. ( although the barn dogs love the trimmings... dog candy!)


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Favorite horse smell- pretty much All smells except- 
Unkept stalls- I feel bad for horses who are forced to spend time in one.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

favorite: Horses in general, leather, and I love the smell of a wet horse

least favorite: I cannot stand DMSO smell. I think of a dying horse because that has been the smell after the vet gave a DMSO drip.


----------



## Sairys (Dec 22, 2011)

I always thought I was weird for enjoying certain horsey smells! Glad it's not just me! Non-horse people just don't understand. :3

Favourites:
- Nice horsey smell of their necks
- Leather
- Certain kinds of fly spray (weird, right?)
- Clean, well-kept barn smell (fresh shavings and horse shampoo mmmm!)

Worst:
- Thrush foot (yuck!)
- Really gross stalls (like when the messy percheron pees a crater through the shavings and tramples EVERYTHING into a nasty muck... and I get to clean it >B[ )



cebee said:


> I love the smell of horse necks... they could bottle it and i would buy it! And leather ( Yankee Candle makes a leather scent one.. I own 4 of them right now...)
> Least favorite... the smell of the hooves when the farrier is trimming them.. ugh. ( although the barn dogs love the trimmings... dog candy!)


Does it really smell like leather? :O I know Yankee makes the best but if so that's awesome!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Favorite: Grass breath and just their earthy horse smell.
Least favorite: Mucking out nasty pee spots in stalls and DMSO. Ew.


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

My favourites the smell of their face when you kiss it, Sunny's chicken smelling nose and fresh haylage. Least favourites are pee and foot trimming time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

My favorite: Horse, leather, show sheen, a nicely kept barn, clean stalls, saddle soap. 
My least favorite: Smegma and thrush

Also I agree with cebee if you could bottle the scent of a horses neck I would buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Favorite- Leather and clean horse and new shavings (especially pine) and fresh hay
Least favorite- Urine and hooves with thrush :\


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Anything to do with happy healthy horses. Grassy horse breath, horse neck, leather, bran mash, fresh bag of chaff, the sea air while galloping, damp forest on a misty morning, the aroma that sits on your yard jacket.... anything 

Most of all I love the smell of a horse barn - hay, straw, shavings, grain, general horsey smells. At my BHS exam i was shaking with nerves until i walked around the corner into the barn and the smell of horse barn hit me. I just... relaxed. Its like home 

Hate the smell of thrush and unkempt shaving beds.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

All of the smells are my favorite...EXCEPT the smell of the crap that comes out of there stomach when we have to tube them when they are choked up! DISGUSTING!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My best smell is their neck and fresh good sweet grass hay. 

The worst smell is smegma even with palpation gloves I can't eat anything with my hands for a week. I use Ivory soap to clean sheeths and I hate the smell of Ivory now. 

The best sound is on a quiet winter morning after I have fed, no body else is around and every one is munching contently.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thrush is a gross smell.I love the smell of their nose....beautiful lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

favorite? The horse itself.

least favorite? Thrushy foot.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Favorites
-His horse smell... I'm also quilty of neck sniffing from time to time
-New bedding... The shavings are great
-The smell of the barn when it is raining... I don't know why, but... yeeeeah 

Not So Favorites:
-Hay.... I'm so beyond allergic to it. I sneeze everyday for about 2 hours after morning feedings. I make sure Copper knows about that sacrifice everytime he is a jerkface to me.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I just found my new bad smell.

Duffy's pussy poultice.. I wanted to make sure it was, and breathed in a little too deep- dry heave D:


----------

